

Riak's Yokozuna 0.8.0 Release Notes - siculars
https://github.com/basho/yokozuna/blob/master/docs/RELEASE_NOTES.md#080

======
siculars
Yokozuna is a replacement for Riak's current search implementation. It brings
full Solr search functionality to Riak.

